# Green spot algae



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a 55g well planted tank, right now i have about 3.5 wpg running 8hours a day 2 6700/10000k 65w bulbs and 2 65w 50/50 bulbs and im constantly fighting off green spot algae on the glass and the slow growth plants, anubias, Nesaea. I was wondering if i should have a shorter photo period or maybe half light and only afew hours of full. Tips would be great.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

What are you dosing? GSA is usually a sign of low PO4, though noon bursting you lights wont hurt either


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

seattle,

It looks like you are actually running over 5wpg with 4 65w lights, right? The actinic from the 50/50 lights is really not helping the pants much so I would try to change that to 6700 or 10000K. Also maybe just run 2x65 for 8 hours and all 4 for a midday burst. I think that that much light may be too much depending on your setup. Are you running CO2 what type of ferts, etc.?


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

Right now my Co2 is 2 hagens reactors and excel, I dose Fe3+,K , N, Trace and seachems flourish, I havnt been dosing P04 because my tap water has 3ppm already.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

seattle_530 said:


> Right now my Co2 is 2 hagens reactors and excel, I dose Fe3+,K , N, Trace and seachems flourish, I havnt been dosing P04 because my tap water has 3ppm already.


I have a similar problem but my phosphate is 6ppm out of the tap according to the City of Dayton. I still get green spot if I don't dose enough PO4 so I would assume whatever PO4 is in our taps isn't available to the plants. Try adding 1-2 ppm of PO4 either by KH2PO4 or Fleet Enema and I'll bet your GSA won't return once you clean if off of the glass 

I'll bet your CO2 is a bit on the low side as well.


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

wow thats good to know, its the one nutrient im not dosing. Ok ill start dosing and write back on the progress.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

I have some what of the same problem? so whats the progress?


----------

